# Rufus has cherry eye



## good buddy

We finally got Rufus in to see the vet yesterday. First she was on vacation then booked solid for a week and a half, so finally comes our day and oh boy! What a day! Rufus has been 100% awesum and healthy all this time, but here we are the day of our visit and he is sorta sleepy and lethargic. He has a messy poopy right before we leave so back into the house we run to wipe up the hiney! When we are doing the clean up I take just a minute to wipe his face--with a fresh washrag (of course!) and I noticed his eye looked odd. The inside corner was pink and as bit swollen--oh dear! Well, I put him in his carrier and we headed out to the vets. Now Rufus goes with me to work and around town all the time and he's NEVER car sick right? So on the way to the vets, he got really sick and it was that yellow bile and not much else! uke: The vet looked at the eye and says it's cherry eye and he will most likely need a surgery to repair it but we should wait until he is neutered so he only has to go under the anesthesia once. She would generally recommend neutering between 6 and 8 months--he is only 13 weeks now. She took his temperature to make sure he wasn't sick and his temp was good--did a fecal float and was neg. for parasites, giardia, coccidia, etc. Hey that's good. Since he was feeling poorly she had me make another appointment on Friday for his shot and then another in a week for the Bortadella. She told me to fix him chicken and rice or cottage cheese and rice for dinner to make it easy on his tummy. 

I picked up some chicken breast on the way home. We don't keep that on hand usually, I'm vegan right? I called Kimberly to let her know what I heard from the vet and she helped with cooking instructions for the chicken. Thank you Kimberly! Your a lifesaver!

Rufus napped a bit and then smelled food and the chicken settled his tummy just fine. I was happy to see him perk right up, he even begged for second helpings and after waiting to be sure it would stay down, I relented and let Larry give it to him. 

Oh dear though, about the cherry eye.  What started out as a bit pink ended the night very red and swollen. Kimberly said to try and push the membrane back into place but it wouldn't stay put. I'm reading what I can about it and I feel so sad. One thing I read is about how the sooner the repair is done the better and the longer you wait the less likely of a good repair? I've heard of drops or maybe an ointment...but my vet hadn't offered anything like that? I don't know if I should call today and ask or maybe wait until Friday's appointment? And I wonder too, can I hurt him when I bathe him and how about just how rough little puppies play? Can he damage it further? After all, it is tissue that should be inside the eye area! When I wipe his face could I make it worse because of the gentle pulling as I wipe his tears?

My sweet little guy looks up at me with that little blue eye and he has this puffy red swelling... awww it's so hard to see my "baby" with this.


----------



## Havtahava

Christy, we've already talked privately, but if you aren't comfortable with waiting until Friday or with your vet's advice, then you should probably try to call a canine ophthalmologist and just see if you can ask a couple of these questions over the phone. They are going to be the ones with your answers.

I have visited an ophthalmologist here and she wanted to tack a cherry eye right away so it wouldn't dry up, but it was a minor one that would disappear and shrink. We had a Bassett Hound that had a constant large cherry eye and it is very common in that breed and didn't bother the dog, but it was awful to see.

I hope Rufus' will shrink, but I think you may get a lot better answers and reassurance from someone who works with this more. 

I'm really, really bummed about this. Thankfully, it isn't a health issue and it has the possibility of an easy repair or going away on it's own, but I know that doesn't help you right now.


----------



## mckennasedona

Poor little Rufus. We had a Dachshund that had cherry eye years ago. It did go away on its own thankfully. Hopefully that will be the case with Rufus too.

Susan


----------



## dboudreau

Christy, sorry to hear about Rufus. :hug: Hopefully it will be a minor "cherry eye" and shrink on its own. Between you and Kimberly, Rufus is in great hands. Keep us posted.


----------



## Cheryl

Christy--this is not a condition that I am familiar with so I can only offer hugs at this point to you and Rufus. Today is Wednesday and since it is a holiday you are unlikely to have a specialist to speak to today. 

Spend some time today making a list of your questions. I am sure you will think of more questions as you continue your internet search. If you wake up tomorrow and are still not comfortable waiting until Friday, call the opthalmologist. I am not sure how much info they will give you over the telephone since they have not assessed Rufus, but make an appointment if necessary. If you can't get in on Thursday, at least you will have that appointment. If your vet answers all your questions on Friday, you can always cancel that appointment if not needed.

I am assuming that your vet thinks he can fix this himself if he is planning on doing it with the neuter. Have you known your vet for awhile or is this your first experience with him/her? 

Kimberly--I am curious--this is not a condition normally associated with Havanese, correct? Could the blue eye be any relationship to the condition? Sorry for my ignorance, but I am just learning about Havanese and I do not know a great deal about eyes in humans.

Again, my thoughts are with Christy and Rufus today. Keep us posted.


----------



## Poornima

Hi Christy,
I am so sorry to hear about Rufus. We too wish that it goes away on its own. Good luck!

Best,
Poornima & Benji


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

Poor Rufus! We're rooting for Rufus to bounce back quickly and for that bothersome (and probably scary-looking) swelling to go down soon.

Ask the vet or ophthalmologist if you can wet the eye with artificial tears to keep it from drying out while you wait for surgery, or for it to go down on its own. That might help. 

Sending hugs to your little guy,

Wanda


----------



## Thumper

Oh that's so sad  I know how much the pink eye hurts and is bothersome, I don't know much (actually anything) about cherry eye, but I'm sure its bothersome to the lil' guy.

Hopefully, it will resolve itself? I would be like you, and want to fix it NOW (or sooner) than several months. Maybe a second opinion is in order? But I would also worry about putting such a young pup under anesthesia. Big hugs to Rufus and your family!










Kara


----------



## ama0722

Awwww Rufus. I hope he feels better. I have a friend who breeds cockers and cherry eye is pretty common in that breed too. 

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava

Cheryl, it is not common in Havanese, but it does happen. As timing would have it, there was just a discussion on Cherry Eye on one of the Havanese e-mail groups two days ago (the day before Rufus' popped out). Cherry Eye is usually associated with dog breeds that have round eyes. You see them a lot in the Beagles, Bloodhounds, Bulldogs, Boston Terriers (why am I only finding breeds that start with "B"?), oh, and Cockers and Lhasas, too.

Congenital cherry eye is usually thought to be bilateral, so I will be curious to see if this pops up in his other eye too - heaven forbid!

Here is an article with some bare basic info: Cherry Eye

Here is a picture of how it looks when it is new or irritated: http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_cherry_eye.html


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Christy - I have had a little experience with cherry eye only because when we got Dani from the breeder (she was I think 14 to 15 weeks old) she had just developed it a couple of days' earlier (the breeder thought he might have accidently caught her eye when combing her face). Anyway, when I took her to her first vet visit (with our vet), they looked at it and scheduled surgery a couple of day's later. Told us it was better to have it corrected sooner rather than later so that it might not get worse. I have to say that it was a very easy surgery for Dani and if I remember correctly, she came home that night like nothing happened and has had no problems whatsoever since. They did say that if she had it in one eye that there was the possibility that she could get it in the other eye. So far no problems :whoo: 

I hope this puts your mind at ease a little :hug: I do agree with everyone though that I would be asking your vet about surgery again when you see them on Friday, or contacting a specialist as soon as possible for an opinion.

Good luck!


----------



## good buddy

Thanks guys for the hugs and support. Yes, Kimberly I am telling myself thank goodness at least it isn't a health issue! I always try to look on the bright side and I know there are plenty of dogs out there with worse problems than this. Still, :hurt: I was so flustered yesterday with Rufus vomiting in the car and he was just lying there sleeping at the vets, my head was spinning trying to gather information. I didn't have a clue what to even ask the vet about the cherry eye. 

I've known several of the vets at this particular animal hospital. I've seen this particular vet on a couple other occaisions and like her really well. Maybe it was just because she's fresh back from vacation and the place was jam packed--it felt like she was in a hurry and I had so many questions in regards to flea control, and vaccinations, DNA, microchip, and heartworm and then the cherry eye diagnosis came into play and it was all so much. Dr. Sommers doesn't do the cherry eye surgery. Each vet at the hospital specializs in a particular thing so that they are very good at it. I'll call and see who does the surgery for it and maybe they can tell me more. She wasn't sure whether it was Dr Rice or Dr. ? *spacing on her name right now.... hmmm I'll call.


----------



## good buddy

RedHeadedGator said:


> Christy - I have had a little experience with cherry eye only because when we got Dani from the breeder (she was I think 14 to 15 weeks old) she had just developed it a couple of days' earlier (the breeder thought he might have accidently caught her eye when combing her face). Anyway, when I took her to her first vet visit (with our vet), they looked at it and scheduled surgery a couple of day's later. Told us it was better to have it corrected sooner rather than later so that it might not get worse. I have to say that it was a very easy surgery for Dani and if I remember correctly, she came home that night like nothing happened and has had no problems whatsoever since. They did say that if she had it in one eye that there was the possibility that she could get it in the other eye. So far no problems :whoo:
> 
> I hope this puts your mind at ease a little :hug: I do agree with everyone though that I would be asking your vet about surgery again when you see them on Friday, or contacting a specialist as soon as possible for an opinion.
> 
> Good luck!


Cathy, That's interesting to hear. From what I am reading it's better to correct it ASAP. It sounds like your little one was also very young. I hope Dani continues to do well and never gets it in the other eye. Thanks for telling me that.


----------



## mintchip

:hug: Sending you our best wishes Christy, Rufus and family. :grouphug:
Sally and Oliver


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Christy - Please let us know what your vet says when you see them on Friday. Sending big :grouphug: to you and Rufus!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Christy- Sorry to hear about Rufus' eye problem. It probably looks scary, but from what I read, it is fixible by minor surgery. Just make sure the surgeon that corrects it has lots of experience with these and good results. I'm sending you and Rufus lots of hugs and know he'll be just fine. :hug:


----------



## Greg

Sorry to hear about Rufus' cherry eye. I'm certain it will turn out ok. You should thank your lucky stars you got him from a breeder like Kimberly.


----------



## good buddy

I called the vet today but they're closed, of course. So, I have the day to learn more and keep my eye on him and see if there are any changes. I'll call again tomorrow and find out who does the surgery and see if they will look at him Friday and give me some answers when we go in for his shot. I sorta hope it's Dr LaRue (I remembered her name!). She raises Boston Terriers and they're prone to this kind of thing, so I bet she can answer my questions. 

Larry took a picture of it last night and I just got it downloaded. See?


----------



## good buddy

Greg said:


> Sorry to hear about Rufus' cherry eye. I'm certain it will turn out ok. You should thank your lucky stars you got him from a breeder like Kimberly.


Thank you Greg. I sure hope it turns out fine. I'm pleased as punch with my breeder. She's a doll!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Bless his heart & yours too Christy! I know this must be very frustrating but thank goodness it is "fixable"! Please keep us posted on his progress! :angel:


----------



## Beamer

Hope he gets better! This has been a baddddd couple weeks with lots of our guys having issues it seems??


----------



## good buddy

freeway1976 said:


> Hope he gets better! This has been a baddddd couple weeks with lots of our guys having issues it seems??


Boy, It sure has! Thank you for the well-wishes. I hope this is the last of the problems for all of us! We all just want to relax and enjoy the summer loving our dogs!


----------



## marjrc

Oh dear! I just saw his latest pics in your other thread so hopped right on over to here to see what the problem was. Sorry to hear, Christy! 

It looks so scary-looking, doesn't it? It sounds like you'll do fine though and you'll get more answers and reassurance once you go for this next visit. 

Do keep us posted of course! Everyone's Hav seems to be part of this 'family' here on the forum and all us 'aunts' and 'uncles' love to know all is well.


----------



## good buddy

marjrc said:


> It looks so scary-looking, doesn't it?


Thank you Marj! Heck yes! It sure does look scary! Today he wanted to roughhouse like usual and I am nervous about hurting his eye. Larry said don't hold out on him-he's a puppy. He needs to play! So I am being very careful, but we are trying to still have plenty of fun.

When I was combing him out and washing his face I noticed the eye has been tearing alot and has more crusties than usual. I did the best I could to clean him up but he'll probably need a second go around to keep his eye area clean.


----------



## mintchip

good buddy said:


> Boy, It sure has! Thank you for the well-wishes. I hope this is the last of the problems for all of us! We all just want to relax and enjoy the summer loving our dogs!


*:grouphug: :kiss: Get well soon everyone! :grouphug:*
Have a happy and safe 4th! (as well as the rest of the summer!)
Sally and Oliver


----------



## havanesebyha

:grouphug: Awh Christy,

I'm sure it doesn't hurt Rufus, it just makes us all feel so bad for him seeing the picture! I agree though with everyone else and would get him into a specialist soon. I wouldn't wait until you have him fixed. My husband got a growth on his eye and didn't pain him, just annoying seeing "like a piece of rice in his vision". Rufus will be just fine and you do have everyone's concern and thank God you do have the best breeder behind you. 

Hugs & kisses,

Libby & Kohana :grouphug:


----------



## Leeann

So sorry to hear about Rufus, I had read an article a few month's ago about cherry eye and tried to find it again today with no such luck. Maybe Kimberly can answer, I thought I read that cherry eye can also happen by accident when kids are playing or romping and something accidentally scratches the corner of their eye??

Anyways Christy we wish you the best of luck, putting our kids through surgery is never fun even if it is for something simple. Riley & Monte send you & Rufus lots of hugs & kisses and hope all is well soon.


----------



## good buddy

I called the vet first thing this morning and spoke with the receptioon desk and STILL hadn't heard back from my vet by noon. I was getting teary.  
By 1:00 I couldn't hold out any longer and called again. I let them know I was desperate to speak with someone, the eye was looking like a monster eye and it was starting to dry out and hair getting stuck in it...ok I was crying now. :redface: They hooked me up to the urgent care nurse who spoke with both my vet Dr. Sommers and Dr LaRue who does the cherry eye surgery. She told me to come right down and they'd have his prescription ready (an ointment to reduce the swelling and keep the tissues moist) and scheduled his surgery for the 17th which was the earliest date they have available. They told me they have to get the swelling down before surgery can be done and on the day of the surgery, I will most likely be able to pick him up that evening. 

I'm nervous about the surgery, but more nervous when I felt nothing was being done! I'm really happy to hear Dr LaRue is doing the surgery. She breeds Boston Terriers, one of the breeds that seems to get the cherry eye more, so perhaps she is extra familiar with this. 

Tomorrow Rufus goes in for his Da2PP shot and then next week we get the Bortadella and then the next week he has surgery!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Christy- I'm glad you finally got a prescription and a surgery date set. That will ease your mind a little, I'm sure. Our havanese are just like our babies. Heck, they *are* our babies. I'm glad you got the doctor you wanted for the surgery. Give Rufus an extra hug from Maddie and me, and I just hope the time flies by and the surgery comes quickly for you and Rufus. You'll feel so much more relieved when its all over. :hug:


----------



## Poornima

Hi Christy,
It is a great relief that finally you got to consult with the vets you trust and are comfortable with. I hope that oitment does help to reduce the swelling and makes Rufus comfortable. 

We are sending a lot of hugs and best wishes to Rufus! Wish him a safe surgery and a healthy, speedy recovery!

Best,
Poornima & Benji


----------



## mintchip

Sending you and Rufus our best wishes and a big hug.
PS-I don't know if I can do anything to help but if you need anything just ask!


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Christy - I am also so glad that you got to consult with your vet and that surgery is scheduled. Rufus will do great! The girls and I are thinking of you, Rufus, and your family and sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## Missy

Hugs from The Boys and Me. Keep us posted. We'll be sending positive thoughts to you and Rufus on the 17th.


----------



## Havtahava

Christy, I know he's "yours" now, but I still want to thank you for staying on top of all this and being persistent when you weren't getting through to anyone. _(I'm still a little irked that it took so long for you to be heard, when you were obviously very upset.)_



> PS-I don't know if I can do anything to help but if you need anything just ask!


 Sally, that is such a nice thing to say! Even though you didn't direct that to me, but I really appreciate seeing you say that.

Just as well, I'll be in my car in a heartbeat if you need me to come join you for hand holding or anything else, pre-, during or post-op. I know we'll be talking a lot, but I didn't tell you that on the phone earlier so I wanted to post it here. Just ask and I'm there! Heck, just hint at it and I'll be there!


----------



## mckennasedona

Christy,
We're sending your family and Rufus big cyberhugs. I know how frightening and frustrating it can be to wait on a call back from a vet. I'm glad to hear that his surgery is set. I know it'll be harder on you than on him. (He'll be snoozing and you'll be waiting for that phone call to come and pick him up) We'll be thinking of you and sending our best wishes for a successful surgery and a quick recovery!

Susan, McKenna and Sedona


----------



## Doggie Nut

I am praying for you & Rufus that you will have peace about the upcoming surgery! Sounds like he is in good hands both @ home and @ the vet! Soon he'll be just like new!


----------



## dboudreau

Waiting is the hardest thing.:grouphug: From Sam & Me.


----------



## radar_jones

Very Sorry to hear about Rufus. We really hope that he comes through Ok and that all is well with you and your family.

Take Care

Derek:hug:


----------



## havanesebyha

Christy,

I'm so sorry you had to go through such an ordeal just to be heard! I am glad the vets finally came around and you have a scheduled surgery date. Awh, I can just imagine what you have gone through already. We all will be praying for Rufus and your family and wish him a speedy recovery. Take care and hugs and kisses to you both.

Libby & Kohana :grouphug:


----------



## Judy A

Izzy and I join everyone else in sending our best wishes for you and Rufus. Keep us posted and we will keep you in our prayers at this end.


----------



## Thumper

Our thoughts and prayers are with you too!

I know an unexpected surgery is a really difficult thing to go through 

Hugs,
Kara and Gucci


----------



## ama0722

Christy,
I couldn't imagine how upset you probably were on the phone. I get so emotional when it comes to my girls too! My husband thinks I am crazy when I was talking to the vet tech who accidently gave Belle lepto (when I knew she was likely to have issues like her mom and dad!) You just want the best care for them and want answers to help them out. You might want to talk to the vet about the surgery and the aftercare and stuff before the day of it. Like when you are going in for just the shot, this way you are more calm and can absorb more of it. 

We will be thinking of Rufus on the 17th,
Amanda


----------



## Julie

Best wishes for you and Rufus on the 17th.Sounds like you are in good hands with your vet who will do the surgery and with Kimberly.We will be thinking of you.......:hug: :kiss:


----------



## marjrc

I'm glad something's being done, though no one likes the idea of surgery on a puppy.  Hopefully, the ointment they give you will help with the swelling. Since there are quite a few "unpleasant" vet visits in the near future, maybe sparking a fear in Rufus, maybe you can find something to do there to make it fun for him. Maybe go in earlier and just sit on the floor in the waiting room and play with him. Treat him too if he can eat something. 

I know that when every single vet visit is a bad one, the pup quickly associates the car rides and walking into the clinic with pain, discomfort and/or anxiety.

Good luck with everything, Christy! We are here for you and Rufus!


----------



## Havtahava

Marj, once again, excellent advice!


----------



## Laurief

Christy, I hope that you got my PM I sent & I am glad that after finally getting thru this post that you did schedule surgery. Like I said, Lexi had it done a year or so ago, she did great & looks PERFECT!! I am sure that Rufus will do great. I really do believe that the earlier you address this surgically, the more likely it will be to stick and not come back. I never took a picture of Lexi's cherry eye but it looks EXACTLY like your picture. And now her eye is fine. It took a few months of drops /gels in here eyes to be sure they healed well without infection but it was worth it!! Lily, Lexi & Logan send puppy hugs to Rufus!!
Laurie


----------



## irnfit

:hug: from Kodi and Shelby to Rufus. 
You know everything will work out just fine, but we can't help feeling upset about it. It's always worse for us than them, but they are our furbabies and we can't help worrying. You are in our thoughts.


----------



## good buddy

Guys, Thank you all so much! Your kind words mean alot to me! :biggrin1:

I'm using the ointment the vet prescribed, so cross your fingers the swelling comes down some. Rufus had his vaccine on Friday and is doing quite well with that! He doesn't have any soreness or fever or anything! The vet weighed him again too and he went from 6.5 t0 7.3 in only 3 days! I swear I am not overfeeding him! He is just growing so fast! He needs a bath--desperately, so we'll have to be careful and try to get him cleaned up some today.

Kimberly, You have been such a dear about this whole thing--I KNOW it's as hard on you as it is on me! You are already being such a big help, I couldn't ask for a better friend/breeder. I might just have to call you and gab some the day of the surgery... I know I will be a wreck! *When I'm stressed out I clean, or paint, or trim my hair! Do you wanna come clean with me?? heehee! (I already cut my bangs on July fourth...I was so restless) :mullet:



mintchip said:


> Sending you and Rufus our best wishes and a big hug.
> PS-I don't know if I can do anything to help but if you need anything just ask!


Thank you!! I don't know what I could possibly need, but I really appreciate the thought!!



RedHeadedGator said:


> Christy - I am also so glad that you got to consult with your vet and that surgery is scheduled. Rufus will do great! The girls and I are thinking of you, Rufus, and your family and sending good thoughts your way!


Thank you for sharing about your young pup. It made me feel better to hear of a nice success story in another puppy so young. I'm hoping for the same good outcome that you've had!


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Christy - The surgery will go great and you will never know Rufus ever had a problem with his eye. The day Dani came home you couldn't tell that she ever had cherry eye!

Here is a pic of her post surgery - can't even tell which eye!

Big hugs to you all :hug: We will be thinking of you and Rufus on the 17th


----------



## good buddy

RedHeadedGator said:


> Christy - The surgery will go great and you will never know Rufus ever had a problem with his eye. The day Dani came home you couldn't tell that she ever had cherry eye!
> 
> Here is a pic of her post surgery - can't even tell which eye!
> 
> Big hugs to you all :hug: We will be thinking of you and Rufus on the 17th


Dani looks perfect! THAT'S what I want! I hope Rufus comes out of surgery just as beautiful as your Dani. Thank you for sharing her picture! My husband is feeling reassured just seeing her picture. Thank you. :cheer2:


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Christy 

You are so welcome and I am so glad that the pic helped to reassure yourself and your hubby. I'm sure after Rufus' surgery, you will never be able to tell he had any problem whatsover!


----------



## Havtahava

Christy, hugs to you! I'm really grateful for your veterinarians and their staff too. You have a great animal hospital up there.

Cathy, I don't know how long it has been since Dani's surgery, but do you recall if her activity level had to be limited after? If so, do you remember how long? If you don't remember, it's no biggie. Christy and I have something else planned and I was just curious about this part.


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Kimberly 

To be honest, her surgery was in the middle of October last year and I don't fully remember the instructions afterward. I'm sure I had some type of drops or ointment to put in her eye but I don't remember them saying to limit her activity. I don't even think she had to be on any pain meds either, if I remember correctly. Geez, I sound like I can't remember anything! Ok, that's pretty true (my husband will tell you!) Hey - at least I remember all the dogs names :biggrin1: 

Anyway, I really don't think her activity was limited at all. The vet was so great. We were going to start showing her so I begged him not to cut her hair around her eye and he didn't! I did keep it up out of her face as much as possible so it wouldn't get in her eye. Also, we did have her in a show in Orlando that month, probably a week to 10 days after surgery, with no problems.


----------



## Beamer

Question, why does a god get cherry eye?? Does it just happen out of the blue? or????
Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## Havtahava

Thank you, Cathy. I don't remember that type of detail later either, so I certainly didn't expect that you would if it wasn't a few weeks ago. 

I'm glad you mentioned the showing part too, because that was one of the things that I found as I was looking into cherry eye. AKC doesn't permit any surgical alterations of a dog, especially in areas that would be considered genetic, so when I read that it does allow the tacking of the membrane (that causes what we call 'cherry eye') it was reassuring to read - for me, as a breeder.

Ryan, I had to re-read your question - I'm sure you meant "dog". 
There are several factors that can lead to the prolapse of the gland in the third membrane ("cherry eye"), including enviromental causes (e.g. allergies), injury, or just a weak membrane. Some particular breeds naturally have a weak third membrane, so you see it a lot more common there. The cherry eye looks awful, but if a dog is to have a weakness somewhere, that's probably one that I'd prefer. It's easy to correct and doesn't cause any major health issues as long as it is addressed quickly. Even then, many dogs can live with cherry eye without any further problems (and not have it tacked).


----------



## Beamer

AHAHAHAHA..ok, yeah.. I didnt even notice until a re-read after your post.. Thanks for your answer!


----------



## mintchip

Hi! Rufus and family-








Hope things are getting better!


----------



## radar_jones

I was very sorry to read the Thread about the cherry eye and the necessity for surgery. I feel for you and Rufus very Much and we send good thoughts and prayers for a positive outcome....Get Well soon little guy...eace: 

Lots of Hav hugs and Kisses from Radar.....:hug: :hug:


----------



## good buddy

I'm counting down the days until we can get this done. I wish I could see the swelling going down. Maybe it has gone down just a little bit? I hadn't thought about a haircut around his eye! I hope my vet won't need to cut his hair. I'm going to ask if we can avoid cutting it as I have planned all along to let it grow naturally. I really would rather get through the painful growing out stage just once and be done with it.


----------



## susaneckert

IM so sorry to hear about rufus cherry eye . Just make sure they vet is good and has done plenty of surgery for cherry eye. Im sure he will be fine.when is the surgery? My mom had a crested that had cherry eye and it turned out great and there was no shaving in volved in casyes eye good lucky


----------



## whitBmom

Christy, big :hug: from Oreo and me, and I am happy that Rufus is in great hands. We are all here for you. :hug:


----------



## Laurief

I am curious about the meds they are giving you for the swelling. They never gave anything for that prior to the surgery. I also do not recall that they shaved any of her hair. They did tape the hair down and it was pretty sticky for a while but no shaving. 
Laurie


----------



## good buddy

Laurief said:


> I am curious about the meds they are giving you for the swelling. They never gave anything for that prior to the surgery. I also do not recall that they shaved any of her hair. They did tape the hair down and it was pretty sticky for a while but no shaving.
> Laurie


Well lemme see. The 'script says Occutricin W/Hc Ophth Ointment. The package insert says it's a ...sterile antimicrobial and anti-inflammatory ointment...


----------



## Laurief

That is interesting. That might be what they gave Lexi, but they did not give it toher until after the surgery. It def relieved her itching!
Laurie


----------



## good buddy

Just a little update.... I've been watching Rufus' eye to see if the ointment was gonna reduce the redness or the swelling and since it wasn't--I sent a pic of it to the vet. The office got back to me and says the vet recommended an eye specialist so I now have an appointment Monday the 16th to see the specialist. We have a consultation and then if everything goes well and we decide to proceed they will do the surgery that day. Kimberly is being awesum and is meeting us for the appointment too! :whoo: So everyone please be thinking positive thoughts for Rufus on Monday ok? eace:


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Christy -

The girls and I are definitely sending good vibe's and positive thoughts your way for Monday! We will be thinking of you all as you see the specialist  

Please keep us posted. :hug:


----------



## Thumper

Sending lots of well wishes and healing thoughts your way! :kiss:

Kara


----------



## MaddiesMom

Christy- I'm sending positive thoughts to you and Rufus. I know everything will turn out great. Yes, Kimberly is an awesome breeder, and I know I can always count on her for support or advice if needed. That sure means alot, doesn't it? Give Rufus a big hug from his half-sister (Maddie) and me! :hug:


----------



## mintchip

good buddy said:


> Just a little update.... I've been watching Rufus' eye to see if the ointment was gonna reduce the redness or the swelling and since it wasn't--I sent a pic of it to the vet. The office got back to me and says the vet recommended an eye specialist so I now have an appointment Monday the 16th to see the specialist. We have a consultation and then if everything goes well and we decide to proceed they will do the surgery that day. Kimberly is being awesum and is meeting us for the appointment too! :whoo: *So everyone please be thinking positive thoughts for Rufus on Monday ok? eace:*


*
* *:hug:And everyday as well!! :grouphug:* 
Sally and Oliver


----------



## Doggie Nut

I just know Rufus is going to do great and come out A-OK!!


----------



## juliav

Christy,

The gang and I are sending healing vibes and cyberhugs to you and Rufus.
I just know everything is going to be great.


----------



## Julie

Christy,
We will be thinking of you and Rufus on Monday.I hope everything goes well.You are very lucky to have Kimberly by your side.I know I would feel very good about that,as what the docs may/maynot know about the havs,she will and that has to be very reassuring.


----------



## Poornima

Christy,
We are sending tons of positive thoughts and best wishes to you and Rufus. I have no doubt that he will have a speedy and healthy recovery! 

Best,
Poornima & Benji


----------



## mckennasedona

Christy,
Sending Rufus and all of you our wishes for a successful surgery and very speedy recovery. We'll be thinking of you on Monday. 

Susan
McKenna & Sedona


----------



## good buddy

With such a nice group of people as you sending good vibes, I KNOW things will work out just fine! You guys are the best! :whoo: 

I'm REALLY happy Kimberly coming along on Monday also. It's so much nicer with two!:hug:


----------



## dboudreau

Sam and I send Hugs too, :grouphug: I'm glad Kimberly is going to be with you. It is hard to wait alone. Good luck on Monday.


----------



## Havtahava

I had already freed my schedule for Tuesday up at your vet, but I have to tell you that I feel _much_ better about all of this since you are going to the specialist instead. I'm glad to move things around for going with you on Monday! It just takes away a lot of the "what if"s and wondering if we made the right choice.


----------



## Greg

I can't begin to describe how amazing it is for your breeder to be going to the vet WITH you. People should be lining up 10 deep to get a pup from Kimberly..........she is absolutely the gold standard when it comes to breeding and responsibility.

Kimberly I applaud you.


----------



## havanesebyha

Kimberly,

You are awesome and so wonderful to be going up to be with Christy and Rufus!!! What a love for your puppies! I really commend you and name you breeder of the year in my eyes!! :first: 

Libby :biggrin1:


----------



## havanesebyha

Christy,

We sure will be sending the strongest good vibes your way to Rufus, you, and Kimberly on Monday! I feel so good that Kimberly will be there with you. Don't worry because everyone is pulling for Rufus and with that many good thoughts, prayers, and vibes he will come out just fine! 

Hugs and kisses,

Libby & Kohana :grouphug: :kiss:


----------



## marjrc

We'll be waiting to hear the news come Monday. Good luck and (((hugs))) to you all !


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

All of us here are sending lots of positive thoughts and energy your way for Monday. I hope Rufus comes through like a champ.

Bless your heart Kimberly for going with them. That is an awesome thing to do for both Rufus and Christy. 

Wanda


----------



## good buddy

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> Bless your heart Kimberly for going with them. That is an awesome thing to do for both Rufus and Christy.
> 
> Wanda


It really *is* a wonderful thing! I can't imagine how hard my legs would be shaking to go to this appointment alone.

Kimberly, Now that I'm over the initial shock, I'm feeling much, much better about seeing a specialist. When I first heard the vet's recommendation to see a specialist I could only think--ohhh she must think it's really bad! Well, I'm sure that's *not* what she meant. She's only being a responsible vet and making sure I am encouraged to make the best choices possible for my little guy.
Since this surgery has some possible chance of failure down the road I would rather feel I got the best Dr. for him that I could!



Greg said:


> I can't begin to describe how amazing it is for your breeder to be going to the vet WITH you. People should be lining up 10 deep to get a pup from Kimberly..........she is absolutely the gold standard when it comes to breeding and responsibility.
> 
> Kimberly I applaud you.


Greg, Kimberly gets all top marks in my book. She is a loving and caring breeder who takes her position as a Havanese breeder very seriously. When Larry and I heard the vet's diagnosis of cherry eye we never had a doubt he would get the care he needed. We love our little guy and expect to handle whatever comes up for him. I called Kimberly right away knowing she would want to know about one of her puppies and I was needing someone to talk to about my little Hav. I never dreamed Kimberly would insist on paying for his surgery! Larry and I talked about it and he even called her later to try and talk her out of it and still she contacted the vet and told them she was paying. She is an :angel: I wouldn't hesitate to recommend Kimberly to anyone who is looking for a top notch breeder.


----------



## mintchip

Kimberly is great!!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom

good buddy said:


> She is an :angel: I wouldn't hesitate to recommend Kimberly to anyone who is looking for a top notch breeder.


Amen to that!! Kimberly treats her litters as her babies, and they stay that way. Maddie will always be her baby too. I know that I can count on her for any advice and support, should it be needed. When I adopted Maddie, she knew I lost my prior Havanese (from a different breeder) to liver disease and paid for a liver test for Maddie. When I was apprehensive about taking Maddie from her and having her spayed right away (I thought Maddie might blame me or associate me with a negative experience!), she offered to take her to the spaying and take care of her after. When I picked Maddie up a few days after her spay, I could take her home and only have positive experiences with her. Isn't that remarkable?


----------



## Greg

good buddy said:


> Greg, Kimberly gets all top marks in my book. She is a loving and caring breeder who takes her position as a Havanese breeder very seriously. When Larry and I heard the vet's diagnosis of cherry eye we never had a doubt he would get the care he needed. We love our little guy and expect to handle whatever comes up for him. I called Kimberly right away knowing she would want to know about one of her puppies and I was needing someone to talk to about my little Hav. I never dreamed Kimberly would insist on paying for his surgery! Larry and I talked about it and he even called her later to try and talk her out of it and still she contacted the vet and told them she was paying. She is an :angel: I wouldn't hesitate to recommend Kimberly to anyone who is looking for a top notch breeder.


I'll join in the Kimberly love fest. I've known her for a few years now........as a breeder she's top notch but as a human...........I guess most know by now I have or at least _had_ Protate Cancer. When I made the big announcement she was really there for me. A few phone calls, a cool book, she and her husband sent me a special box of wine (not boxed wine but a box full of high quality wine from Napa).....nice emails..........just the types of things a person needs to stay on his game while he fights for his life. She's never mentioned it and I've never asked, but if you had to ask me what a Christian _should be like_, I'd use her as an example.

I hope that didn't offend anyone, especially Kimberly.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Greg, it certainly doesn't offend me......very well said! I agree & I don't even know Kimberly except here on the forum!:angel:Hope you are doing well by the way!


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Well, bad news for my little Dani girl. Earlier this morning my baby came in to get some love and I looked into her big beautiful eyes and, guess what ... she now has "cherry eye" in her other eye. I have heard that sometimes if they get it in one eye, that they will end up with it in the other. Fortunately my vet is open Saturday mornings and I've scheduled her surgery for hopefully this Tuesday the 17th. :hurt: 

I have to say that you are an incredible person Kimberly! I emailed our breeder a little bit ago and sure hope I hear back today with support. Even though I know what to expect with the surgery, it is still nice to know that your breeder is there for you.

Christy and Rufus - we're thinking of you and Rufus' upcoming surgery - it will go great! :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

Oh - poor 
Dani!!!! I feel for her and Rufus. Yes I had heard that too about the cherry eye being common in both eyes, if you had one. So far Lexi's other eye has been fine, but I guess it could pop at any time. 

Good Luck to both babies on their surgerys.

Laurie


----------



## Thumper

Oh Cathy :grouphug:

I'm so sorry your baby has cherry eye again  I found a source online that does claim it is common for it to reappear in the other eye, you have to scroll down to read:

http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/genetics.html#bookmark_cherry

I'm glad you are able to get her in so quickly to take care of it.

Sending well wishes and healing thought your way! :kiss:

Kara and Gucci


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Laurie and Kara - thank you so much for your well wishes. I guess since her last surgery was in October and 9 months had gone by, that we were hoping that it would not happen in the other eye...

I have to say that I am so lucky in the close relationship I have with our vets office (and one of my best girlfriends has worked there for 25+ years'), that they are getting Dani in so quickly. On the other hand, though, with the 8 animals we have, we may have helped to pay for their building expansion!! :biggrin1: They truly are wonderful, caring people, and take really good care of our kids.


----------



## Thumper

RedHeadedGator said:


> Laurie and Kara - thank you so much for your well wishes. I guess since her last surgery was in October and 9 months had gone by, that we were hoping that it would not happen in the other eye...
> 
> I have to say that I am so lucky in the close relationship I have with our vets office (and one of my best girlfriends has worked there for 25+ years'), that they are getting Dani in so quickly. On the other hand, though, with the 8 animals we have, we may have helped to pay for their building expansion!! :biggrin1: They truly are wonderful, caring people, and take really good care of our kids.


You are welcome, sweetie! 

I do know how you feel. My oldest son was born w/ a cleft lip/palate and he has had about 16 surgeries to date (still more to go) His plastic surgeon lives in a mega mansion on the oceanfront. I have probably paid for half the house and one of his Mercedes! ound: Seriously.

But he's a gem...and so is my son  Well worth it.

I guess the chances of it happening again are probably pretty slim since both eyelids will be repaired.  I hope you have no more problems with your babies.

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Greg

Cathy...............bummer girl. 

I'm sorry to hear about Dani.

Kara, I'm sorry to hear about your son too. I'm sure your son is worth all the money in the world. I hope it all works out for him as well.


----------



## Julie

Sorry to read about Dani Cathy........Glad it is going to be taken care of right away though.You are very fortunate to have a great friend at the vets office. 

Christy:hug:
Cathy :hug:
Kimberly :hug:
Greg :hug: I told you I would give you a hug!


----------



## mckennasedona

Cathy, Best wishes to your little one this week. Surgery is no fun, even if you have been through it before with them.
You have 8 animals?? Wow. I thought I had a lot with 6. The more the merrier!!

Wishing you the best!

Susan


----------



## Jane

Cathy,

I'm so sorry to hear about Dani. She will be in our thoughts and prayers! I may have missed this, but what causes a dog to develop cherry eye?

I hope I'm not too late to join the lovefest for Kimberly....I am privileged to know her in person just because we live closeby and for a time had puppies from the same double litter born in '05. She has always been so generous and helpul and a fabulous source of information about all-things-Havanese - she's a real blessing! :hug: 

Jane


----------



## Havtahava

First of all, I'm sorry to read about Dani. Those darned cherry eyes are not pretty and I know it bothers you owners who see it. Cathy, I'm glad you got such a quick response for the repair of it.

You guys are really sweet. I feel a strong obligation for each of my puppies, since I had a hand in their arrival into this world. I don't breed to provide puppies for others, it's just a side benefit to those who happen to create a relationship with me around the time I'm trying to breed better dogs.

As for you humans that spoke so nicely, thank you. You are all very special to me. Greg, a year ago, I was waiting for the time when you'd be able to write "had" in past tense. Yea! Craig and I are very, very happy for you. We had hoped that wine would also be of some encouragement since we knew you couldn't drink it while in treatment. (By the way, that's his favorite wine and saved for very special people, so take that however you like.  )

And thank you to the anonymous person who sent me an email chastising me for using the word "surgery" as if I was making this a bigger deal for attention. I know it's considered a "procedure" and not "surgery", but the fact that anesthesia is involved and it is a huge deal to Christy, Cathy, me and others doesn't mean you need to minimize the concern. By the way, I'm well versed in the ways of the internet and did track your IP to a specific area in Northern California.  You might as well have signed your real name. 

Beautiful eyes are returning quickly:
Christy, two more days!
Cathy, three more days!


----------



## good buddy

Greg, I hope you are doing well now, I'm sure you had a rather scary time there! Having good friends around can really make a huge difference in how well we do with these things. I'm glad you had someone so loving there to offer her support.



RedHeadedGator said:


> Fortunately my vet is open Saturday mornings and I've scheduled her surgery for hopefully this Tuesday the 17th. :hurt:


Cathy, I'm sorry to hear about Dani! Shoot! Just when it was all going so well! You're lucky to get the surgery scheduled so quickly! Now the both of us will be going through this at the same time! Big :hug: to you and to Dani and I'll be thinking about you and hoping for the very best for Dani!


----------



## Julie

Kimberly,
I do not know why anyone would chastise you for anything.......People are capable of almost any thing unfortunately.We deal with some of that from people with my little boy(special needs).They roll eyes,poke fun,and hurt to the core........

I'm glad you and all the others are on the forum to help us.........Thank you!:hug:

Greg,
I'm glad you are better........did you get to drink all that wine?Otherwise---we'll be over to help ya!:tea:


----------



## havanesebyha

Cathy,

I will be thinking of you and Dani too for Dani's surgery on Tuesday. Kohana and I send good vibes to you and wish for a quick recovery for Dani and for Rufus. 

Kisses & Hugs,

Libby & Kohana :grouphug:


----------



## havanesebyha

Greg,

I am so happy to hear your health is good now and you can put that all behind you. Kimberly and her husband were so sweet to be there for you as I'm sure you had many supporting your recovery. Greg, I have never met you, but you have a great magnetic personality as it sure shows through your writing. I hope someday I do get to meet you, as you and Kimberly are super sweet people and sure make our days! 

Libby :hug:


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Greg, Christy, Julie, Susan, Jane, Kimberly and Libby –

All of you are so wonderful with your support - thank you!! :hug: back to all!

I think “cherry eye” is a hereditary issue but not 100% about that – maybe Greg or Kimberly know?  

Dani’s been running around the house doing her RLH’s today, just like nothing is wrong. Maybe it is just the way it looks to us humans and doesn’t bother them? Not really sure about that either. All I know is when I look at it my own eyes tear up! :Cry: 

Christy – I know our furbabies will both do great with their surgeries (I call it surgery because of the anesthesia, which I hate my little girl going under) and Kimberly, you are right – beautiful eyes will be returning quickly! 

Greg - let me know if you have any wine left over - I'll be there in 5! :tea:


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Thumperlove said:


> You are welcome, sweetie!
> 
> I do know how you feel. My oldest son was born w/ a cleft lip/palate and he has had about 16 surgeries to date (still more to go) His plastic surgeon lives in a mega mansion on the oceanfront. I have probably paid for half the house and one of his Mercedes! ound: Seriously.


Kara - I'm so sorry about your son with 16 surgeries to date and more to go. Sending back more :hug: your way and to your son. I think the plastic surgeon should at least let you stay at his mansion one week out of every year!! :bounce:


----------



## Laurief

Kimberly, was that person referring to the cherry eye "surgery"? Cause where I come from, and what I went through with lexi sure constitutes surgery in my book!!!! You certainly are a much loved breeder and I hope to some day get to meet you!!
Laurie


----------



## havanesebyha

And thank you to the anonymous person who sent me an email chastising me for using the word "surgery" as if I was making this a bigger deal for attention. I know it's considered a "procedure" and not "surgery", but the fact that anesthesia is involved and it is a huge deal to Christy, Cathy, me and others doesn't mean you need to minimize the concern. By the way, I'm well versed in the ways of the internet and did track your IP to a specific area in Northern California.  You might as well have signed your real name. 


Kimberly, I am so amazed someone has sent you an email chastising you for using the word "surgery" - it is surgery - plan and simple!!! I had a cathetor ablation four years ago and they called that a procedure - for crying outloud my heart was shut down and they burned off extra leads that triggered my heart to beat over 300 beats in a minute! I was heart dead for some minutes and then they brought my heart back up - I had four doctors and three computers working on me. I sure consider that surgery and what Rufus and Dani both will have is surgery. Don't let people like that get to you Kimberly - someone has too much time on their hands and I think I know who it is............

Be sure and let us all know how Rufus is when you get back to Chrisy's house on Monday and Cathy we all want to hear about Dani.

Libby :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

Libby, I shuddered as I read that. Wow.



> I think "cherry eye" is a hereditary issue but not 100% about that - maybe Greg or Kimberly know?


Cathy, there is a lot of disagreement among professionals about this. Many believe it is not heritary, but I suspect that _some_ of it must be. The one thing that is agreed about in the professional realm is that it is a weakness of the membrane on the third eyelid, and that it is much more common in breeds with round eyes. Sometimes it can be caused by outside influences too (injury or allergies), or just a fluke weak membrane. You just don't know, but can assume it is probably hereditary if it keeps showing up in a particular bloodline. Christy's vet is also a Boston Terrier breeder (one of the breeds that has cherry eye most often) and sent a nice email and one of the things she said is that "there is no proven hereditary basis for the issue" which is right along the lines of what I keep reading.

Oh, and in regard to that email, it doesn't deserve anymore of my attention.


----------



## Laurief

I did a lot of research on the Cherry eye when Lexi got hers. I also called my breeder who advised that she never had one of her pups have one, and Lily & Logan are related and dont have it, so I am guessing that Lexi's was just a fluke - but still very stressfull so the mommies all deserve a glass of wine & all our support!!! To be honest, Lexi never seemed bothered by it at all, it was all my stress knowing that my baby was going under. They will do great I am sure - and your babies will all be home soon!!
Laurie


----------



## Poornima

Cathy, 
We wish Dani a safe surgery and healthy,speedy recovery! 

Best,
Poornima & Benji


----------



## Greg

While "cherry eye" is probably not inherited, the round eye that lends itself to "cherry eye" is. The breeds with cherry eye problems typically (but not always) are the ones that are supposed to have round eyes. Many (but not all) of the Havanese that get cherry are have round eyes as well. So you might have a line with more occurances of cherry eye, but only because the line trends towards round eyes rather than almond eyes. And of course there is the odd cherry eye that occurs to any dog.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Cathy- I'm so sorry to hear about Dani's "cherry eye". I'm sure both Dani and Rufus will have very successful outcomes. We'll send positive thoughts and hugs your way. :grouphug:


----------



## Laurief

Greg, that is interesting about the tendancy in round eyed dogs. Lily has large round eyes and no problem. Lexi, has tiny almond shaped eyes and she got a cherry eye. I guess she was the one in a million! Oh well, she made out great & I am sure that Rufus and Dani will too!!
Laurie


----------



## Leeann

Christy & Cathy please know you will be in my thoughts this week. My boys are sending their love and wishes for a speedy recovery.

Kimberly you have a heart of gold. Christy is lucky to have found a great breeder/friend to be with her.


----------



## dboudreau

It won't be long now and both pups will be back to normal.
:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Thanks to each and every one of you for your support to Christy and I. What a wonderful group of people!

Kimberly and Greg - very interesting about the cherry eye. Dani does have large round (and I must say beautiful -insert really big heart here) eyes that gets her pretty much anything and everything she wants from me (ok, and maybe from daddy, too!) 

Laurie - I think you may be right. I don't think it actually hurts Dani at all, just makes her eye tear up a little bit more than the other eye. It is probably hurting me more to look at it and to think that she has to undergo another surgery. It certainly has not stopped her from playing with her sisters all day long!

Kimberly - As everyone has said, Christy is so lucky to have a great breeder like you to stand by and be with her through this! You definitely are one in a million!

Off to finish my glass of wine!


----------



## good buddy

Ohhhhhh Tomorrow's the day!! :whoo:  :whoo:  I'm very excited and very nervous! Can't decide which emoticon to use!  Thank you all for you kind thoughts. Kimberly, I'm looking for ward to seeing you. I wonder what Rufus' reaction will be to see you? Cathy, I will be thinking about you too! Tuesday for you and Dani and I hope all goes well.


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Christy - Rufus will do great and you will be looking into his beautiful eyes again tomorrow! Extra blessings your way - surgery will go great!!


----------



## mintchip

Good luck and get well soon! Rufus and Dani! (and families)
Sally and Oliver:kiss: :grouphug:


----------



## irnfit

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Julie

Christy Rufus and Kimberly

Quincy,Vinnie and I will be thinking of you tomorrow.Keep the chin up and your heart full.....Rufus is a strong healthy pup and will go through this with ease........:angel:


----------



## Laurief

:biggrin1: Rufus :biggrin1: Dani - You guys will do great - have you mommies fill us in!!
Laurie


----------



## Missy

Rufas, good luck today. Dani, good luck tomorrow... jasper and Cash are sending out positive vibes...


----------



## Thumper

We are praying for speedy recoveries for both pups! I hope the surgeries go well. :kiss:

I've also wondered about cherry eye and if it is more hereditary than injury. I seem to be noticing alot of Havanese lately with the condition, here on the forum, on sites like petfind, etc. and just other random places on the internet. It is even was mentioned on the HCA website, but the health page is under revision.

I ended up calling my cousin (who is a veterinarian) and asked her about it after catching up on family gossip . The FIRST thing she said to me was "How odd you ask me this, I just saw a Havanese with cherry eye a few weeks ago, and wondered how yours was doing" 

She basically said that when it occurs in the *same dog *in both eyes that is "most likely" genetic, because the chances of a dog injuring BOTH eyes at different times is pretty slim, that more likely the dog was born with weakness in the eyelids (though she used a fancier term, I can't remember! lol) But, cherry eye can happen to any dog, of any age, from say..an injury or irritation.

But she believes that more dogs inherit it than ones that may get it caused by external injury (not necessarily Havanese, but overall in all breeds) But there is no real way to know for sure, unless it is obviously reoccuring in a particular breeding line.

I totally forgot to ask about rounder eyes vs. almond eyes. Gucci's eyes are definately almond shaped...but like Greg said that there can always be the exception?

But she also said that it usually turns up before the dog is 1 yo.

Basically, reiterating what was already said about it. I just hope that all Havanese breeders are watching this closely. I really do hope that *most* of the Havanese cherry eyes are coincidental and its not a new problem popping up in the breed 

Kara


----------



## Havtahava

OK guys. This is it. I'm heading out the door to meet them. The appt is in 2.5 hours and it should take just about that long to get there. I'll update you after I get back home, if Christy doesn't beat me to it.


----------



## mintchip

:hug:Sending love and good thoughts! :grouphug: Thanks Kimberly!


----------



## havanesebyha

Rufus we are ALL sending Super Good Vibes and Prayers to you today for a quick Recovery! 

We love you Rufus!

Libby & Kohana :hug: :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Kimberly and Christy - Super big hugs your way - please let us know how Rufus is doing :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mintchip

Love Oliver and Family


----------



## Poornima

Rufus and Dani,
We wish you a very healthy and speedy recovery! 

Best,
Poornima & Benji


----------



## Lina

Good luck Rufus and Dani! Hope you both get well soon! :hug:


----------



## juliav

Rufus, Christy and Kimberly,

Bugsy and I are hoping that the surgery went well and we are sending the healing cyber waves your way.


----------



## KristinFusco

Rufus and Christy,

We are thinking of you and wishing you all the best today for his surgery! I know he will come through like a champ.

Kimberly, you are the epitiome of what a good breeder should be, and more importantly, what a great person should be. Before I adopted Lito as a young adult, Kimberly had him neutered and kept him at home for a few weeks after to recover and receive her special love and care, even though she could have sold him to me on a neuter contract and had us take care of the procedure. That shows you what kind of a person she is, someone who loves EVERY ONE of her dogs and takes their health and happiness very seriously. Tony and I are so blessed to have one of your dogs and to have you in our lives. Sending an anonymous rude email to someone as great and respected as Kimberly is very classless in my mind.

Talk to you all later!

~Kristin


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Christy and Kimberly - How did everything go? I'm sure the surgery went perfect but we are waiting to hear :ear: 

Big hugs your way and to Rufus!


----------



## Thumper

I agree, I'm sorry someone sent you an hurtful email. Your love and devotion to your puppies is apparent! You have gone above and beyond the call of duty as a breeder. It shows what high character and compassion you have. Atleast you were able to trace the email and have an idea who sent it 

I hope Rufus has a quick, pain free recovery! With Christy and Kimberly by his side, I'm sure he will!

Kara


----------



## Havtahava

We're all home! Fortunately for me, there was hardly any traffic at all on the way up, so I got to stop and see another veterinarian in the area that I wanted to visit. Christy had a little more difficult time, but made it with plenty of time to spare.

I was tickled to see that Rufus was glad to see me. That was sweet. I received a lot of kisses and some snuggles too.

They explained everything to us and allowed both of us to ask a few questions. He was a candidate to have the procedure done the same day, so they gave us a pick-up time to come back after his anesthesia would be mostly worn off. Christy and I went to lunch and then headed out shopping together. We hadn't been out shopping for very long when they called to update us on how well he had done and that he was up and happy to be moving around. They confirmed that Christy could pick him up in two hours, so we continued shopping. 

When we went back to pick him up, they were smart to explain everything FIRST and then brought Rufus out after they were done going over everything else. The doctor brought him out to Christy and we got to take a good look at him. His eyes are a little irritated looking, but I think a lot of that is from the drops they put in his eyes too. Then again, he got a lot of poking, pushing and pulling on his eyes too. He was still pretty groggy and had a bit of a dopey (medicated) look to him. Poor, sweet baby!

He has to wear that darned e-collar for two weeks, but I think he's going to be good as new! That was a great doctor that we saw today. You could just tell by listening to her and asking her questions. She explained everything she was doing and gave him a very thorough exam while he was there. Too bad we didn't have CERF paperwork ready! LOL


----------



## MaddiesMom

Whew!! Glad its *OVER!!* I kept the computer on all day and checked back every so often to see if there was any news. I'm thrilled Rufus had such a great specialist. I'm sure he'll be as good as new in a few days of healing. We're all relieved! Now, let's hear similar news about Dani tomorrow!


----------



## Poornima

Christy and Kimberly,

It is great to hear that Rufus is doing well after the surgery. 

Wish him a healthy and speedy recovery!

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Havtahava

Jeanne, I didn't even think of that. I could have easily called you with an update to post. We were definitely relieved to get that call from them while we were out. It's hard not to have a little concern in the back of your mind. Thanks for your concern too!

Sally, I saw that you saw that photo. That wasn't meant to be public. LOL! It's gone for now. 

OK, Cathy & Dani, your turn! We're looking forward to your great news tomorrow. Many well wishes for Dani's quick trip in, out and through recovery.


----------



## mintchip

:clap2: Yeah!!! Glad to hear the good news.:hug: :grouphug: :kiss:
Sally and Oliver


----------



## havanesebyha

Christy & Kimberly,

I just checked to see how Rufus did today in his surgery and there was your post Kimberly filling us all in - thank you!!! We are all so happy to hear it went so well! What a day for you all! 

Thank you for the great update and now Rufus heal!

Libby & Kohana


----------



## MopTop Havanese

I am happy to hear that Rufus sailed thru his surgery and I wish him a speedy recovery!


----------



## KristinFusco

Congrats Rufus, Christy and Kimberly!!!!!

It is so good to hear happy news. Good luck to Cathy and Dani tomorrow!

~Kristin


----------



## mckennasedona

Good to hear that everything went well. Hopefully Rufus will heal quickly and be back to his puppy self in no time. 

Good luck to Cathy and Dani tomorrow. Hopefully everythig will go just as well.

Susan


----------



## Doggie Nut

So glad to hear that Rufus came through with flying colors! I'm sure his recovery will be good as well!!


----------



## dboudreau

Speedy recovery Rufus & Christy :grouphug: Thanks for keeping us posted Kimberly :grouphug: 

More :grouphug: For Cathy and Dani tomorrow.


----------



## juliav

Great to hear that Rufus has come out of the surgery and is doing well.  
Speedy recovery.


----------



## Kathy

I am so glad to read that all went well for Rufus. I know you both are relieved too. 

Give Rufus an extra large bully stick tonight, he deserves it!! Christy & Kimberly, make yourselves an extra large margarita!!!


----------



## Leeann

Thanks for the update Kimberly, I'm glad everything went good and everyone is home resting. 

Good luck today Cathy and Dani we will be thinking about you and sending good vibes.


----------



## Thumper

Cathy and Dani,

We are thinking about you today! Sending lots of well wishes and a speedy recovery your way.

:kiss:

Kara


----------



## Laurief

Good going Rufus!!! We knew you could do it!!! I actually left Lexi's collar on longer than the 2 weeks, just to be sure she didn't scratch it. Rufus will get used to it after a few days! 

Cathy & Dani - good luck today - I know She will do as well as Rufus!!!

Laurie


----------



## Julie

:clap2:Great News About Rufus:clap2:
I bet you are relieved Christy and Kimberly!Now you can just relax!:whoo: 

:hugani today :hug:
Your in our thoughts...


----------



## RedHeadedGator

I'm so glad to hear about Rufus! I knew he would do great  and that he will have a speedy recovery!

Dropped Dani off to the vets about an hour ago. Boy, she did not want to go! I think it was because she was starving and kept wondering why I didn't give her breakfast today!  Especially when she saw all the rest of the girls eating :suspicious: 

I'll post later and let everyone know how she's doing. Thank you all so much for your wonderful thoughts and hugs! 

All my best to Rufus, Christy, and Kimberly!


----------



## Laurief

Cathy. Isn't that the hardest?? Not feeding them! They look at you with such pathetic eyes. I cannot feed my guys when we travel too and they really look so sad. I am sure that Dani will understand once this is all over. Lily, Lexi & Logan are sending puppy kisses to Dani:kiss:


----------



## mintchip

Laurief said:


> Cathy. Isn't that the hardest?? Not feeding them! They look at you with such pathetic eyes. I cannot feed my guys when we travel too and they really look so sad. I am sure that Dani will understand once this is all over.:kiss:


Yes so true!!
Get well soon Dani!:grouphug: 
Sally and Oliver


----------



## good buddy

Cathy, I wish you well with Dani today. I'm sure everything will go well! Let us know when you get home!

Kimberly thank you for posting the update for me! Rufus kept me so busy last night being his personal slave! Even though the Dr. had warned that he'd most likely not be too interested in food, could possible thow up again or get the dire-rears~~ Rufus was driving me crazy to feed him! He was whining and barking and begging! :biggrin1: Boy these boys are food motivated! I made up some chicken and rice and he gobbled it up just as fast as he could and started right up begging for more! I struggled to make him wait a half hour to be sure he could hold it down and then he went for seconds! He would have liked thirds but I had to put my foot down LOL! 

The 'procedure' went great. I LOVED the Doctor too. She was checking everything under the sun on this boy and seemed to really have a good handle on what she was doing. She also was very likeable and answered all my questions. I was so happy to have Kimberly there! We went to lunch and shopping--both things that I never would have done if I were alone there. It made the time pass so much quicker! Rufus has the cone on, and has to wear it a full two weeks and the vet says to keep him quiet. :suspicious: THAT"S that hard part~~keeping him quiet. He's already getting used to the cone and gets around fine but he doesn't want to stay quiet, he wants to play!

Thank you all for you well wishes. I think he did great and I think Dani will too! Good luck!


----------



## Julie

Christy---
Quincy had a cone too he wore...be careful...these guys are tricky!Quincy used his cone as a scoop!I kid you not!He could scoop things up with that cone and with his mouth open,it'd slide right in!:dance:Serious........


----------



## KristinFusco

Julie that is so funny!

These Havs are so clever.

Christy, I am glad to hear your night went well with Rufus and that his appetite is good.

~Kristin


----------



## Havtahava

Julie, that is so funny! 

Rufus has an e-collar that was new to me. On first glance, it looks like a very common e-collar, but it has a couple of snaps down at the neck, where it fastens around his collar. This allows them to put it on a little more loose without any problems of it slipping off.


----------



## Missy

Christy, Kimberly, thanks for the update. I mayhave missed a few posts but I wasn't aware that surgery was a possibility the same day! I thought it was just a consultation. What a great relief for you both. I think we all are very atatched to the exquisite litter since we've watching them since birth and both have you have shared so much-- we are all so relieved. 

Dani, good luck today. keep us posted.


----------



## Havtahava

Missy, Christy had been told there was a possibility of them doing it the same day if he was a candidate. That was nice for both of us, since we had both driven quite a distance to get to this specialist. So, after the consultation and thorough exam, I looked at the specialist and said, "So, is he a candidate for having this done today?" and in my mind I was thinking "Let's get this done!" She told us he would be a perfect candidate. Thankfully, Christy had done all the prep work just in case (no food since the night before).


----------



## RedHeadedGator

I haven't seen my girl yet (not until late this afternoon), but I did call the vets office about an hour ago and they said that Dani was out of surgery and was doing well. I was so surprised that they were already done! Since they had to work her in, they did not think they would be able to do it until some time later this afternoon and that with a late surgery, she would probably have to spend the night. Now she gets to come home today!! And to think I was only calling to see if they knew what time they would be doing the surgery. :becky: 

I can't wait to see her - just want to run over there now and hold her while she wakes up - she is my little :angel:


----------



## MaddiesMom

Cathy- Yay for you and Dani! This is good news X 2!! I'm so glad Dani can come home today. I'm sure you are so relieved. Let's hope this is the end of the cherry eyes for all our havs. We're all so happy for you and Christy!


----------



## Havlady

Cherry eye is pretty common in Hav's. It is also heriditary. Also usually pops up in the other eye also. Usually sooner is better than later on the repair. You are going to neuter - so that it good - because you dont want to breed one that has cherry eye.
JMTCW


----------



## Laurief

Way to go Dani!!! Good news all around


----------



## Poornima

Cathy,
Great news that everything went well and Dani is doing well after the surgery. Wish her a healthy and speedy recovery!
Best,
Poornima & Benji


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

Christy and Rufus - Glad to hear that all went well yesterday and we hope Rufus recovers quickly! :whoo: :clap2: :cheer2: 

Cathy and Dani - Hurray! We're happy to hear that Dani is doing well and we hope she, too, recovers quickly! :clap2: :cheer2: :whoo: 

Wanda


----------



## Thumper

I'm so happy to hear Dani is on her way to a quick recovery, too! I know you are relieved, Cathy

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## Leeann

Great news Cathy also glad to hear she gets to come home to her mommy.


----------



## Julie

eace: Cathy and Dani eace: 
Quick healing and then back to normal!:whoo: :biggrin1: 
That's great news!


----------



## Havtahava

Havlady said:


> Cherry eye is pretty common in Hav's. It is also heriditary. Also usually pops up in the other eye also. Usually sooner is better than later on the repair. You are going to neuter - so that it good - because you dont want to breed one that has cherry eye.
> JMTCW


Joan, I definitely believe that some cherry eye is inherited and the consensus of my vet, Christy's vet and both specialists I've seen is that it can happen by other causes as well and that there isn't any proof of inheritance in Havanese yet. Unfortunately, there is so little way to find out the cause. The assumption is that if it is only unilateral, it may not be congenital, but if it is bilateral, it most likely could be. Rufus was going to be neutered anyway because of his blue eye. As striking as it is, neutering was a must for that reason alone. It's too bad because his conformation was pretty impressive to several breeders at his 8-week evaluation and soaps. Darn!


----------



## Thumper

Just curious, which color eye got the cherry eye? (Rufus)

Havlady, Kimberly is right according to my cousin, who is a vet. Although, I think it is something to keep a close watch over the next few years in the Havanese where it appears in both eyes, especially.

Or, maybe something about the Havanese eyes just lends itself to be predisposed to injury/allergy induced cherry eye? 

Kara


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Ok - Dani and I are home, she ate dinner (like a pig!!), and she's trying to relax. If only the other dogs would quit barking, then she wouldn't have to keep getting up to see what the heck is going on! She has the lovely plastic collar ("head cone") to wear, although the vet said if I was at home supervising her, and as long as she was showing no sign of rubbing at her eye, then I could leave it off for a short time. The doctor said that she was such a joy and such a great patient. She was the 3rd cherry eye he had done in the last two days, the other two being on 3 1/2 pound Chihuahuas. He also remembered Dani's first surgery and how I begged for him not to cut her hair. He knew that this time it would not matter since she is no longer being shown and has been spayed.

Christy - how is Rufus doing this afternoon? I hope he is resting well and recouperates fast!

Thank you to everyone for your support. You all are awesome and such good people!!


----------



## Jane

Cathy,

Glad all went well for Dani. We are wishing her a speedy recovery! 
(Which one is she in your avatar?)

Jane


----------



## Brady's mom

I had been thinking about both of you. So glad to hear that Dani is recovering nicely.


----------



## Laurief

:whoo: Woo Hoo - Dani is home & doing good!!! Give her a kiss from all of us!!
Laurie

PS - Rufus too!!


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Jane said:


> Cathy,
> 
> Glad all went well for Dani. We are wishing her a speedy recovery!
> (Which one is she in your avatar?)
> 
> Jane


Jane -

She is the sable one in the middle of the avatar. My little 16 pound 15 month old!


----------



## whitBmom

I am happy to hear that Dani and Rufus are in recovery. :cheer2: I wish them both speedy recoveries!!


----------



## good buddy

Woo Hoo Cathy!! I'm glad to hear everything went well and you were able to get her tonight! Rufus was eating like a pig too LOL! I wonder why? The doctor said he would most likely feel pukey and possibly wouldn't eat at all? We must have very robust little Havs!

Kara, It was the blue eye that got the cherry eye, but in a couple weeks it should be blue and lovely again. Today it's still a bit red. The vet said I could expect to see some redness and some swelling until it's completely healed. 

The hardest part is keeping this guy quiet! He just keeps building up with the wigglies until he is squirming to be loose form my arms and wants to take off running! I have my grown son up from southern CA for a couple days and all four children for dinner tonight. :biggrin1: I love haveing them all here, it's been a year since we've all been together, but Rufus gets so would up with all the 'company' that I had to put him in his crate to settle him down.  

I like this E-collar, Kimberly. I've never had to use a collar before but I always wondered how you keep it from rubbing at the neck. This one seems like it wouldn't rub too bad. Rufus doesn't LOVE it...but he's being pretty good about it.


----------



## marjrc

I am SO behind in this thread, and see there are 4 pages of posts for me to read, but had to at least say that my thoughts are with you all, pups having to have eye surgery. Poor things! 

O.k....... a quick scan and I see Rufus and Dani are doing well! Yaaaaaaayyyyy!!!!! Glad to hear. :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

Cathy, so glad for the news on Dani! Yea!

Christy, enjoy your family. That sounds like a really nice treat to have them all around at once. I'm so very glad that Rufus has his energy back. I know it isn't so great for you (or him), but it means he's feeling well. That's great news.


----------



## juliav

Cathy,

It's great to hear that Dani's surgery went well and she is recovering nicely.  The fact that she is eating well is a great indicator that she is well on her way. 

Healing wibes and Hava kisses to all the recovering fur babies and their families.


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Dani is not a good patient, I guess especially now that she is older. Her first surgery she chilled out, did not fight me with the e-collar, and wasn't a running maniac (and I'm sure the pain meds helped a lot - and she was much smaller). Well, now that she is older, she is fighting me with the e-collar (actually got her mouth caught in it), running around like a crazy girl, and the way she can move her head around when I try to put the ointment in her eye is amazing. I didn't know how quick she was, even when we are trying to hold her still! The pain meds (same dose as it was when she was half this weight) do nothing to chill her out. Not much sleep at our house last night!


----------



## Julie

Cathy-
I'm sorry Dani isn't being a good patient for you.:frusty: They can sure be stinkers!Hang in there---remember her being an ornary patient,could just mean she is taking it more in stride this time,and feels better!


----------



## Thumper

Cathy,

Call your vet! Maybe she is in pain and needs a medication adjustment? Does she act like she's hurting? 

I have such a hard time brushing Gucci's teeth sometimes, I can only IMAGINE how hard it would be to put ointment in her eyes! I've got the visual on that one. They can muster up alot of strength against things like that, can't they?

Maybe you can give her a little distraction like a special bone, jerky or peanut butter and that will deter her from trying to get the e-collar off...

Sorry to hear its a rough day. 

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## marjrc

Greg, I just read about your health and am very happy to hear things are so much better now!  I'm very sorry that you had to grow through all that. Kimberly sounds like a real gem and a very good friend. Way to go, Kimberly. :biggrin1: (((hugs))) to you both!

Julie, I have to say that I SO love your sig tag with Vincent! Gosh, he looks so majestic and absolutely gorgeous in that picture! 

Here's hoping Dani and Rufus continue to do well, though it sounds like Dani can be a handful. lol Good luck, Cathy!


----------



## Laurief

Sorry to hear that Dani is not taking it well!! I agree that it just means that it is not bothering her anywhere as much as the collar is. Once the vet explained to me what could happen it Lexi simply tried to scratch near the eye, I NEVER took the collar off of her, not for 2 weeks!! 
She finally got adjusted to it. I bought one of the ones where you loop their collar thru it - it worked better than a plain plastic one.
Laurie


----------



## good buddy

pain meds? Cathy, we didn't get pain meds. Rufus has drops now but he had the ointment before his surgery so I have experience with both. Luckily he was good for either but I find the drops easier to do. I bet if I took off the collar, I would play hell getting it back on him! We'll just leave in on the whole two weeks. I would die if anything were to happen to ruin the doctors good work! It's hard enough to keep him still. It's only been a couple days and Rufus is already acting like he's back to normal. Now I just have to try and keep him calm! :fear: 
I hope Dani settles down a little for you!


----------



## Cosmosmom

I have never heard of this either so thank you for sharing and getting the information out there .
I think I would consult with an opthamalogist if that is an option . After alll that is their speciality and they should be able to reassure you and offer you the best of care .. 
I hope I am not too far out of the loop as I have been not been posting for a while .
We wish you all the best . Please keep us informed ..


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Dani is doing much better today (whew!) I finally got the e-collar on her last night (took her to work with me yesterday so I could keep an eye on her all day). She rolled around, scratched at it, kept looking at me so sad ... "why are you doing this to me, mom??" I didn't give in this time. After about 15 minutes of grief, she gave up, fought her way to get under our bed (bang, bang, bang with the collar!) and went to sleep. 

Christy - I'm not sure why he gave us pain meds although I do remember her getting them for the other eye. Maybe just to keep her a little calmer and not feel like bothering with her eye? Definitely not working this time! She is getting better with me putting the ointment in her eye - gets a really big treat when we are done!

Here is a pic I took of her a few minutes ago -


----------



## Thumper

Aww..Dani is SO cute, the cone collar doesn't take away from her beauty! You can tell her I said that! 

I would think the pain meds would be standard after any surgery, I sure wouldn't want to recover from eye surgery without them..Just because they are dogs, doesn't mean they should suffer any unneccesary pain when we have the means to help them, ya know?

I'm glad she's doing a bit better.

Is the collar the only alternative? Could they wear socks when they are being closely watched or held?

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut

Bless her little heart! She looks so forlorn! It's difficult to look into those eyes and not want to give in but you know it is for their own good! Be strong Mom! She'll be back to normal before you know it!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Dani is adorable, collar or not! And her eye looks great! In a couple of weeks, she'll be as good as new. I'm sure she hates the collar. You'd think with all the medical advances these days they could come up with an alternative. I'm glad she's looking so good after surgery!


----------



## mckennasedona

Dani looks great. What a cute girl. I'm glad she's doing well. Hopefully she won't need the collar for long.

Susan


----------



## Havtahava

Awwwww, look at sweet Dani!



> Is the collar the only alternative? Could they wear socks when they are being closely watched or held?


Kara, the problem is that some of these dogs will do anything to rub their eyes. My girls love to rub their faces on the carpet while they run if they have something on them they don't like (new hairbands, etc.) Since these two dogs just had a stitch put in their eye lids, you want to do everything you can for the two weeks to allow it to heal and for the adhesion to form. I'm sure that if they couldn't get their paws to their eyes, they'd get their eyes to something (floor, sofa or otherwise) to rub it if they could.


----------



## Thumper

That makes sense!

Yes, my girl will occasionally try to rub her barettes out too.

Kara


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Havtahava said:


> Awwwww, look at sweet Dani!
> 
> Kara, the problem is that some of these dogs will do anything to rub their eyes. My girls love to rub their faces on the carpet while they run if they have something on them they don't like (new hairbands, etc.) Since these two dogs just had a stitch put in their eye lids, you want to do everything you can for the two weeks to allow it to heal and for the adhesion to form. I'm sure that if they couldn't get their paws to their eyes, they'd get their eyes to something (floor, sofa or otherwise) to rub it if they could.


Kimberly -

You are exactly right! The first second I saw Dani take her paw up toward her eye is when the collar went on for good, whether she liked it or not. All of our girls love pushing their faces into the pillows, across the bed, etc. (no carpet in our house), so I knew I better act quick. She has even taken her paw and tried to rub her eye with the collar on - thank God she can't reach it now. I certainly don't want to put her through another surgery :fear:


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Christy - Have you taken any pic's of Rufus with his e-collar on? Would love to see them!


----------



## good buddy

Rufus' collar is shorter than Dani's! His attaches to his collar so moves around a bit. He seems to be more interested in scratching at the collar than his eyes so far-thank goodness! We took a picture last night when he went outside to potty. We just started training him to ring the bell when he has to go, and he's been catching on pretty quickly! :whoo:


----------



## Havtahava

Obviously, I'm biased, but I just have to "ooooooooooohhhhhhhhh" when I see that picture. I just love that little guy. 

What an adorable little puppy!

OK, so he looks like a little goofball trying to scratch his e-collar, but he's still pretty stinkin' adorable!


----------



## mintchip

Havtahava said:


> Obviously, I'm biased, but I just have to "ooooooooooohhhhhhhhh" when I see that picture. I just love that little guy.
> 
> What an adorable little puppy!
> 
> OK, so he looks like a little goofball trying to scratch his e-collar, but he's still pretty stinkin' adorable!


He is ADORABLE!!!!!!
PS-maybe he isn't trying to scratch it but push it away and off....he just doesn't want you to know


----------



## MaddiesMom

Gosh, I *love* that blue eye! And it looks perfectly normal (what little I can see of it with that "muffy face". Kimberly is right, he *is* "stinkin' adorable!"


----------



## irnfit

Rufus and Dani are so darn cute. I wouldn't be happy if I had to wear those collars. Glad to see they are doing so well.


----------



## ama0722

Glad to hear they are both recovering well and the pictures are too cute! I have been lucky and haven't had to use one of those collars yet! I don't know if Marj hasn't seen this post because August theme might just be lamp shade collars!

Amanda


----------



## good buddy

ama0722 said:


> Glad to hear they are both recovering well and the pictures are too cute! I have been lucky and haven't had to use one of those collars yet! I don't know if Marj hasn't seen this post because August theme might just be lamp shade collars!
> 
> Amanda


ound: My oldest son commented they should put patterns on them like "waffle cone" or blue and white checkers to look like a bonnet. They could become the height of fashion and everyone will want one!


----------



## good buddy

ama0722 said:


> Glad to hear they are both recovering well and the pictures are too cute! I have been lucky and haven't had to use one of those collars yet! I don't know if Marj hasn't seen this post because August theme might just be lamp shade collars!
> 
> Amanda


ound: My oldest son commented they should put patterns on them like "waffle cone" or blue and white checkers to look like a bonnet. They could become the height of fashion and everyone will want one!

Maddie's mom, I love that blue eye too! :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

Christy, don't you have a trip planned soon? You, your husband, and your son will need a nice long vacation before summer is over. I'm eager to puppysit that little guy in the near future! 

Oh, maybe you, Jeanne (MaddiesMom) and Cosmosmom could all plan a trip together. I'd be in heaven for sure! Bring 'em all over!


----------



## good buddy

Havtahava said:


> Christy, don't you have a trip planned soon? You, your husband, and your son will need a nice long vacation before summer is over. I'm eager to puppysit that little guy in the near future!
> 
> Oh, maybe you, Jeanne (MaddiesMom) and Cosmosmom could all plan a trip together. I'd be in heaven for sure! Bring 'em all over!


Just give us a chance to get Ru all healed up and we'll come over and play! I'd love to see Jeanne and Cosmosmom and you with all the doggies for a get together! **Of course I'll want to take Rufus back home at the end of the day though!!! :eyebrows:


----------



## Havtahava

LOL! I'll settle for that!


----------



## Julie

Dani and Rufus look really cute in there cones!I remember that well.........the time will pass quicker for them then it will for you,but they will heal quickly and be back to there ole' self again before long.Hang in there!eace:


----------



## marjrc

"Collar photo challenge" ?? :suspicious: Don't think so, Amanda!! ound: LMBO Too funny!

What pitiful little faces Dani and Rufus have. I remember the collar thing all too well and it's true that it's harder for us, I think, than for them. They get used to it...... but 2 weeks?! Yikes, that's a long time! :jaw: 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Missy

Dani and Rufus look so sweet in their collars!!!! little bo peeps!!! I would recommend the bite not collar but i think they could still get to their eyes... 

Marj, it may constitute as animal cruelty if we all just pull out our collars for a photo shoot (LOL) ... maybe not--- but my guys sure hated those collars


----------



## good buddy

Well after seeing Dani's collar I guess I got collar envy and we ran out to get a bigger one today! LOL! ound: 
Nah, not really. I was concerned that ours wasn't quite big enough though and decided we had better get the next size up to be double darn sure that R. can't get to those peepers. When he gets to licking his nether regions, as little boys seem to do, his back foot was looking dangerously close to touching his face!


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Christy - He is SOOOOO cute!! He looks like a tiny little munchkin compared to Dani (my strong and tuff 16 pounder!)

I'm counting down the days until the 2 weeks of the plastic collars are up! Everyone is right - I think it is worse for us than it is for them. Dani is now just plowing through everything. The collar will hit and she will keep going until it comes with her!! It is kinda funny ound: - although I don't let her see me laughing! Don't want to hurt her feelings :suspicious: 

The other dogs are making sure to stay out of her way cause she has accidentally hit them with it :jaw:


----------



## Julie

Cathy,
That gave me a chuckle.......Dani!Quincy did that too----he would hit things with that cone and take it in stride and plow right along.Never even pause....Sometimes he ran into doorways etc.misjudging the distance of the doorway now with this big cone on his head.It was funny!:laugh:


----------



## good buddy

:behindsofa:


RedHeadedGator said:


> Christy - He is SOOOOO cute!! He looks like a tiny little munchkin compared to Dani (my strong and tuff 16 pounder!)
> 
> I'm counting down the days until the 2 weeks of the plastic collars are up! Everyone is right - I think it is worse for us than it is for them. Dani is now just plowing through everything. The collar will hit and she will keep going until it comes with her!! It is kinda funny ound: - although I don't let her see me laughing! Don't want to hurt her feelings :suspicious:
> 
> The other dogs are making sure to stay out of her way cause she has accidentally hit them with it :jaw:


Rufus doesn't hit doorways but he can't get under the couch! He loves to play a game where he dives under the couch and then barks and barks! Now his collar stops him cold! He can't go under! I hope he is still small enough once the collar comes off to play a few more times! I don't think he'll be able to play this game forever!


----------



## good buddy

I just want to let everyone know that we had our re-check visit today and Rufus is out of the cone! His vet said his eyes look good and when they look good at this point they don't usually have any more problems. :whoo: 
He will still have drops once a day to reduce immflamation while the stitches dissolve which should take another 4 weeks. He looks great and he is happy to be out of the cone! He is 17 weeks tomorrow and weighed in at 8 pounds today. eace:


----------



## Leeann

:cheer2: Yea no more cone, I bet Rufus is saying thank you, thank you mommy. :cheer2: 

What a great picture, he is such a handsome boy.


----------



## mintchip

Thanks for sharing the good news. He is Adorable!!!
Sally


----------



## Laurief

Yay Rufus, good job!!! I knew he would do great!! What a cute face.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Yay Rufus! Love the bandanna, and his eye looks great!!:whoo: :cheer2:


----------



## good buddy

Thank you guys!! We're very very happy!! The doctor did an excellant job! :hail:


----------



## juliav

Yeah, no more cone for Rufus and it's so good to hear that he is all better.  He is absolutely beautiful and I just love his blue eye!!!


----------



## Havtahava

That's a great photo of him, Christy! He looks soooo much better than two weeks ago. Yea!


----------



## mckennasedona

Christy,

He's so cute. He looks like a happy guy without his cone. His eyes look terrific.

Watch out for Kimberly. She can drive that big RV of hers all by herself. She just might abscond with Rufus, Maddie and the rest!

Susan


----------



## Havtahava

It's tempting sometimes Susan! In fact, I'm going to drive that big ol' RV of mine all by myself this weekend. I keep going away with fewer and fewer family members, so maybe it's time to turn things around. No husband and no daughter to report me... I should make a stop over the hills for Maddie, then up the coast for Rufus, and then off to my destination. Wilson and Rigatoni are on the way, and a couple of other pups too! I like the way you think.

Oh, Christy & Jeanne, I'm just kidding. You aren't home on Friday, right?


----------



## Julie

Rufus looks great Christy!What a handsome guy he is!:becky:


----------



## dboudreau

Thanks for the update and picture, Christy. Rufus must feel like a new pup with out that cone. Sounds like Rufus is going to be a big boy. Eight pounds already.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Awww, he is adorable!


----------



## irnfit

Sp glad Rufus is healing fine. He is just so cute, I want to squeeze him. Love his coloring.


----------



## KristinFusco

Great photo Christy! He's such a cutie :biggrin1: 

He must be so happy not to have the cone anymore. My father's golden retriever used to get hot spots, and she would look so forlorn when she had to wear the cone. I think it affected her self-confidence when she was wearing it because she would go in the corner and hide, it was so sad! But they are a necessary evil, and I am so glad to see that Rufus doesn't need his anymore!

~Kristin


----------



## marjrc

Wonderful news about Rufus, Christy!! What a gorgeous looking boy he is. Very handsome! He must be bouncing all over the place with pure joy now. lol


----------



## Doggie Nut

Christy, Great news that Rufus has healed up so well!! He is such a cute little guy!


----------



## good buddy

:whoo: Thank you all!! He is so bouncy flouncy pouncy now! It's fun to see him so happy and active. Last night he was rubbing just a bit at bedtime, but he was very good about me putting the cone back on him for bed. I thought I would be in for a battle! :brick: After, I cleaned his eyes and gave him his drops this morning he got to have the cone off again and he's done well leaving them alone all day. :biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona

Christy,
He's just so cute. What a little sweetheart. He's looking great.

Susan
PS - did they do something to both eyes or just the one?


----------



## Havtahava

Susan, doesn't he look amazing? He looked so pathetic after we took him to the specialist. It was almost discouraging to see.

And yes, they did go into his other eye to make sure he wouldn't have a prolapse on that side too. I made sure to ask that they go ahead and take a look there while he was out.


----------



## whitBmom

Yay! That is such great news, and btw Christy, Rufus is gorgeous!! Big hugs to you both :grouphug:


----------



## good buddy

tHANK YOU sUSAN AND hELEN! OK caps off DUH! LOL! He is doing great I can't thank Kimberly enough for being there with us at the vets office! She is much more knowledeable about these things than I am. I very pleased with the outcome.  I can't wait now for his hair to get long enough for a topknot! :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel

I'm so happy he's doing well. What a cutie. The sweetness just reflects from his eyes. Gorgeous baby.


----------



## TnTWalter

*Rufus is so handsome!*

Love his coloring and those eyes. So glad he's better!

Trisheace:


----------



## mckennasedona

Sorry to hijack but Trish your new avatar of Winston is absolutely adorable!! It just makes me want to squeeze him!

Susan


----------

